# Lindberg Civil War Kit finally reissued-in mail



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I always wanted this rare kit, the stagecoach and civil war kit were first manufactured from Marx toy co in early sixties, I am craving to do a weathering project, this kit should fill the bill, I will do a mini review when it arrives in mail.This kit sold for stupid money on ebay and at toy shows because of its rareity, sure looking forward to this project.What do you modellers think of this kit?
buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That is very cool. Never seen one before, what scale is it? It looks too good to be styrene.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Whoa ! Nice kit Buzz, who makes the re-issue ? I can't wait to see what YOU do with that, but I know it'll be good. A lot of potential there.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Rich its 1/16 scale 2.5 ft long, ab out 68.00, it is styrene, Marx was in the styrene models for awhile on large kits.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dab its from lindberg its at usa hobby shops and on line for a limited run.

Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I gotta get me one of these and looking forward randy to seeing ya build this one up!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

MARX did a large (1/6) soft plastic toy version of that kit which I had as a kid.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Zorro was it a kit though? 

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> I gotta get me one of these and looking forward randy to seeing ya build this one up!


 Dan its a small limited run, like i said I will do a mini review of it.
Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Dan its a small limited run, like i said I will do a mini review of it.
> Randy


Thanks Randy


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> Zorro was it a kit though?
> 
> Buzz


Randy, no. These were the six inch "bin" type figures but came as a set with the wagon, cannon, and horses.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's one place ...
http://www.houseofhobbies.com/li1ciwarunar.html


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Steve thats where I had bought my kit

Buzz


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I saw this at iHobby in Chicago last year. The Lindberg booth was huge and their displays were breathtaking. I especially like the Stagecoah kit!

http://www.lindberg-models.com/

BTW - I built one of their Visible Aliens during my Christmas break. What a blast! Used iridescent colors for the "organs". 

Rob


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Make it Confederate! (Pardon me, my 4th generation Atlanta-Buckhead roots are showing.) "Oh, the "vapors".... Ding dong. Ding Dong."T.U.C.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

THRUSH Central said:


> Make it Confederate! (Pardon me, my 4th generation Atlanta-Buckhead roots are showing.) "Oh, the "vapors".... Ding dong. Ding Dong."T.U.C.


they list both a Union and Confederate field artillery model on the official website

they also have a survey asking you what kind of kits you'd like them to consider.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

That looks excellent!!!


----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)

buzzconroy said:


> I always wanted this rare kit, the stagecoach and civil war kit were first manufactured from Marx toy co in early sixties, I am craving to do a weathering project, this kit should fill the bill, I will do a mini review when it arrives in mail.This kit sold for stupid money on ebay and at toy shows because of its rareity, sure looking forward to this project.What do you modellers think of this kit?
> buzz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Bluewolf (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice! I especially like how you did each horse in different color shades and tones. Too often I see them as exactly matched sets! 🤙


----------

